

Ask HN: Companies that provide a hosted wiki? - slackerIII

I need to organize a bunch of information with some family members.  I would like a wiki that:
-is hosted by someone else
-supports accounts (ie, is not publicly accessible)
-makes it relatively easy to export all the content so I can back it up<p>I'm happy to pay for this, particularly if it means the company will still be around in a few years.<p>Does any one have any recommendations for a company that provides this?  If a YC company has done something like this, I'd be happy to give them a shot.
======
noodle
<http://pbwiki.com>

its undergone some changes lately, but try the free version to see if its
something you'd like. i forget if privacy features are free or if you have to
pay

------
stuff4ben
Google Sites might fit your needs, although I'm not sure about the export
feature you require.

